# Finally....the next plateau



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally had one of my babies have babies of their own...took nearly 8 months to get there. Does that make me like a grandfather of some type?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would say.....yes...old man!


----------

